# Sugar Bytes Nest



## Pier (Mar 10, 2022)

Apparently this was released a couple of months ago and it's the first time I hear of it.






Sugar Bytes | Nest







sugar-bytes.de


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 10, 2022)

This has been on my buy-when-on-sale list since soon after it came out.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 10, 2022)

This looks great, though I severely doubt my capacity to learn how to use it! I love how sequencers and generative programs can lead to sounds and rhythms I’d never think of. But anything more complex than a Euclidean generator is just so much harder for me than simply playing in the parts.


----------



## Pier (Mar 10, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This looks great, though I severely doubt my capacity to learn how to use it! I love how sequencers and generative programs can lead to sounds and rhythms I’d never think of. But anything more complex than a Euclidean generator is just so much harder for me than simply playing in the parts.


I think you'd love Bitwig for this kind of stuff. It's really one of its sweet spots along with sound design.

You have of course all the generative stuff in The Grid which can be as simple or complex as you wish:




But you can do a lot of much simpler generative stuff with modulators and the probability and randomization features:


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 10, 2022)

Pier said:


> I think you'd love Bitwig for this kind of stuff. It's really one of its sweet spots along with sound design.
> 
> You have of course all the generative stuff in The Grid which can be as simple or complex as you wish:
> 
> ...




Thanks Pier, I'll take a look at those videos. At some point, definitely, I'm going to want to start using Bitwig. It clearly has a lot to offer, especially when combined with another DAW for composing.


----------

